# Set up at "Multifasciatus" tank & need some help !!



## rockarolla70 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello all, here is a small update on my Multi's tank. I used the media of the tank there were quarantined, & the media of one my oldest matured tank to cycle. I released a fish y'day afternoon along with 4 liters of the water from their quarantined tank & by the look of it they are doing fine.

I have few question, they are still very skittish & when I try to drop their food they just get into their shells, dropped a couple of pellets but they never seems to eat which is on the bottom & I had to remove the uneaten food. However today morning I tried feeding them and they do feed on the pellets but not completely. Any solutions ??

Secondly kindly see the pic attached I see in the same these green/black patches, I presume this algae formed in the air pockets of the sand or am I wrong ??

Any suggestion/solutions.https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oR_lLOe5DrRqmTIDMjQGRB-680Kjofrl


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Give them a month to settle in. Algae is common between the glass and the substrate...agitate it when you vacuum the substrate. Try feeding only what they eat in a minute or two. Feed less in other words.


----------



## rockarolla70 (Jul 13, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Give them a month to settle in. Algae is common between the glass and the substrate...agitate it when you vacuum the substrate. Try feeding only what they eat in a minute or two. Feed less in other words.


Thanks for the suggestion DJRansome ... will try to implement it.


----------



## rockarolla70 (Jul 13, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Give them a month to settle in. Algae is common between the glass and the substrate...agitate it when you vacuum the substrate. Try feeding only what they eat in a minute or two. Feed less in other words.


I can try to stir it up a bit and see. Secondly when you say "Feed less", I shall do that. But will they eventually start eating properly ...how much time (approx) does it take for them to start accepting the food?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

30 seconds start to finish.


----------



## rockarolla70 (Jul 13, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> 30 seconds start to finish.


Thanks for the suggestion. I use micro sinking pellets to avoid dropping excess food. I try to drop it exactly where they are usually hovering over their shells. Some of them pick up the micro pellets, some just ignore. I understand it takes some time for them to lose the fear & I presume hunger eventually take away their fear & they will start to feed. It's just the worry coz I have not dealt with this species before & I want them to stay healthy.


----------



## rockarolla70 (Jul 13, 2019)

Folks,
I've one more question, in order to ensure hardness & maintain pH I am supposed to use Cichlid Lake salt & Lake Tanganyika buffer. I have Seachem Tanganyika buffer with me but I don't have Seachem Cichlid Lake salt. They usually suggest that I have to use buffer after preferable after the addition of Seachem Cichlid Lake salt. My question is ...

Is it a "must & should" that we need to use Seachem Cichlid Lake salt only if I've to use Lake Tanganyika buffer or can I use API Epsom salt (which I have) before & use Lake Tanganyika buffer ??


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can use the Rift Lake Buffer Recipe from the C-F Library to determine how much Epsom Salt and baking soda to use instead of dedicated aquarium buffering products. The baking soda is used in cooking and for other natural household cleaning uses and should be found in the baking supplies section of a grocery store.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the pH from your tap? Many of us don't need additives at all.


----------



## rockarolla70 (Jul 13, 2019)

Deeda said:


> You can use the Rift Lake Buffer Recipe from the C-F Library to determine how much Epsom Salt and baking soda to use instead of dedicated aquarium buffering products. The baking soda is used in cooking and for other natural household cleaning uses and should be found in the baking supplies section of a grocery store.


Hi Deeda, thanks for the clarity will check this out asap.


----------



## rockarolla70 (Jul 13, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> What is the pH from your tap? Many of us don't need additives at all.


Hi DJRansome, will test the for current pH and will keep you guys posted.


----------

